# Phrag Mary Bess



## TDT (Mar 24, 2012)

This plant flowered back in November and the photos have been sitting on my computer. But this is one of my favorites so I'd like to share it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a really good Mary Bess. You should have it judged.


----------



## TDT (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Dot! I'd love to get it to a judged show!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!
I'm not sure it's Mary-Bess.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Hera (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

Great shape and colour!


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## TDT (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Eric,
What makes you doubt? I agree it doesn't look the same as those pictured on slipperorchids.info, but I just put that down to genetic variation. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 25, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> That's a really good Mary Bess. You should have it judged.



Agreed!


----------



## John M (Mar 25, 2012)

I think it is an extreme representation of what you can expect for this hybrid. It's got very horizontal petals; but, some Mary Bess' do have that. I think the better ones have the more horizontal petals. The colour is outstanding too. If you're into judging, this one is a good candidate!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2012)

She said it flowered in November. Something is diff with the pouch, but I must do some research.


----------



## TDT (Mar 27, 2012)

Eric, check out the photo of the Mary Bess shown at the Montreal show (posted by Orchideya in the Collections thread - it's very similar to mine. Sorry, don't know how to link files yet......


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes I saw the photo and it does. It's just that someone here posted something different and it caused some doubt. Probably is labeled correctly.


----------



## raymond (Mar 29, 2012)

phrag very nice, you be sure it's a Mary Bess because it is the first that I see with horizontal petals


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 30, 2012)

Stunning blooms! Nice, criciform bloom!


----------

